# Bike fitter in Reno?



## iConnekt (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm writing on the Northern California forum even if I'm in Reno, NV - I'd say that we're just the mountain cousins...

I just came back to biking, and I'm not familiar with the local shops. Which one is the best at bike fitting? I have already a new bike, but I'd like to have it adjusted professionally and I'm not sure that the place I've got it (Scheels) is capable. Of course I know that I would have to invest some money...


----------



## iConnekt (Dec 8, 2013)

Hmm... Looks like either a) there's no bike fitter in Reno, or b) nobody from Reno is in this forum!... 

Too bad!


----------



## Ullr (Oct 30, 2013)

I could tell you about Truckee. Just up the road from you. Reno though...


----------



## WhatGoodIsAName (May 18, 2012)

Reno Cycling and Fitness has an experienced fitter who does measured (ruler/protractor) on the bike fittings, or Velo Reno has a Retul or similar computerized system. I'm sure some of the other shops in town that could help too.


----------



## iConnekt (Dec 8, 2013)

Ullr said:


> I could tell you about Truckee. Just up the road from you. Reno though...


Thanks, Truckee is good, what can you suggest there?...


----------



## iConnekt (Dec 8, 2013)

WhatGoodIsAName said:


> Reno Cycling and Fitness has an experienced fitter who does measured (ruler/protractor) on the bike fittings, or Velo Reno has a Retul or similar computerized system. I'm sure some of the other shops in town that could help too.


For some reason I feel that having one of computerized systems is a step forward, unless the fitter is really, really very good. I do think that the fitter is always important, but an average fitter with a computerized aid looks like a better option than one without...

The Retul seems to be the most popular, is it also the most effective?


----------



## Ullr (Oct 30, 2013)

Go with those in Reno, you've got a good start from WGIAN, and they are closer to you for your regular maintenance.


----------



## Ullr (Oct 30, 2013)

Peloton on Robb drive has computerized fitting. I stopped in last week.


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

Reno Cycling and Fitness: Reno Cycling & Fitness Reno Nevada, Reno Bike
TPSM Consulting: TPSM Bike Fit - TPSM Consulting
Silver Sage Sports Performance: https://silversagecenter.com/silver...performance-services/dynamic-bicycle-fitting/

Come join the Reno Cycling Club at RCF.


----------

